# Ace Attorney 5 for 3DS, Layton Vs. Ace Attorney release date, MH4 Info



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2012)

As we reported earlier, Famitsu confirms Ace Attorney 5 as a 3DS title featuring Phoenix Wright as the main character. The magazine also introduces a mysterious girl who wears yellow. She's a key person in the game, and will be properly introduced at Tokyo Game Show.

Ace Attorney 5 is set one year after the events of Ace Attorney 4 and sees Phoenix Wright return to being a lawyer. In the courtroom, Wright will face off against Winston Payne's brother.

Famitsu has just three screenshots, but they hint at some new gameplay systems. Like Layton vs Ace Attorney, the game will have fully 3D characters. It appears that you'll be able to select to give certain facial expressions during testimony, as there are facial expression icons on the lower screen.



















Layton v. Ace Attorney coming out November 29 in Japan

http://andriasang.co...torney_famitsu/

Goa Magara - A new monster that is a major part of the story.
Step Actions - When you find height differences in the land, you can run through these to make your character jump. While in mid air, you can perform attacks.			
Synthesis - Your two partner Felynes can team up for a group attack.
Weapon called "Controllable Insect." Involves commanding a "hunting insect" to get power ups from other monsters. 

http://gonintendo.co...story&id=184742


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

YAY LOCALIZATION.

Wait, nope, just the opposite.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 5, 2012)

excellent stuff...now does that mean we will be waiting a year to see layton vs wright due to layton usually coming out around christmas or sooner I wonder


----------



## mehrab2603 (Sep 5, 2012)

Finally a proper Ace Attorney game, not those crappy Investigations games. With Wright too


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 5, 2012)

in about 1 year we´ll be plaiyng this....

attack,monster ???


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 5, 2012)

Will we be getting this Capcom?
No?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2012)

The best thing about the 3D models here in AA5 is that you can hardly tell that they're 3D models. They're _that _good.



GameWinner said:


> Will we be getting this Capcom?
> No?


Of course we will, it's a mainline Ace Attorney game and another game with Layton (a series that sells well here).


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2012)

Facial expressions as a gameplay element? That's going to be... interesting, to say the least.

Also, I'm suspicious about that new female character in this Ace Attorney game. Seems like she'll be some kind of Mary _Sue_.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 5, 2012)

Where's Maya?


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 5, 2012)

deleted


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 5, 2012)

facial expressions:

the witness says: i never saw the defedant before

phoeni wright:


----------



## Midna (Sep 5, 2012)

I went slow once and it was awful


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 5, 2012)

Does anyone know whether the other AA(PW) and PL games were/are good sellers in Europe and if they were all released in Europe/Australia? The reason I ask is, the 3DS being region locked as it is, I can't really get a US copy unless the region lock is broken by a future flashcart (For 3DS games) or some other hacking device...


----------



## BlackAngel5 (Sep 5, 2012)

Best news I've heard all day, will be looking forward to this, immensely :3. Now just to threaten Capcom to MAKE SURE that they localize it...though I have a feeling it will probably be localized....maybe if Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney sells well...


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 5, 2012)

payne´s bro looks like a badass.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 5, 2012)

I gotta say, I'm Interested in how MH4s movement based attacks will work with classes like Bowgunners and Gunlancers, seeing how both normally stay still during combat.

Also AA5 is shaping up to be the best looking game on the console  
I can barely tell those are 3D models, they are so smooth and colorful.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

I have yet to play a single Layton Game or Ace Attorney game. Yet I always hear people praising the snap out of it, so maybe ill check this out.


----------



## YoshiKart (Sep 5, 2012)

Best news I've heard all week. PW5 looks beautiful. I didn't like Apollo Justice much, but I hope we get to see a little of him in this game.
Yay, Layton vs. Wright! Time to learn Japanese and try to import a Japanese 3DS!

How long do you think localization will be for NA? For both games?


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 5, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I have yet to play a single Layton Game or Ace Attorney game. Yet I always hear people praising the snap out of it, so maybe ill check this out.


If you plan on playing it, play it from the beginning, I along with a bunch of other 'Tempers would agree that it's the best method to play the series.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 5, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> payne´s bro looks like a badass.



And Phoenix's clothes! He looks like a boss 
I wonder who this new female character is...


----------



## Hellmaster (Sep 5, 2012)

This is great  i really love this game series  just look at ace DAT SWAG


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2012)

In 3D! Way to make a come back Phoenix Wright! 

I really hope it comes over.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't wait to hear dat "Objection!!" again. :3

I just hope it's the same voice clip/actor, since the original was perfect.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 5, 2012)

HOLD IT!!


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 5, 2012)

If Capcom doesn't, Nintendo will make them localize it... 3DS gaming library has been much worse than PS3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> If Capcom doesn't, Nintendo will make them localize it... 3DS gaming library has been much worse than PS3


And the PS3 has been out for, what was it, 6+ years now?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> CCNaru said:
> 
> 
> > If Capcom doesn't, Nintendo will make them localize it... 3DS gaming library has been much worse than PS3
> ...



More or less 6 years. That's a lot of time for a console.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 5, 2012)

Knowing CAPCOM, I bet there will be some bullshit dlc going on. Maybe buy a Turnabout for 5.99USD?


----------



## rt141 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my god.... *fanboys in a corner*. This just made my week. They have to localize it, they just have,


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 5, 2012)

Winston Payne's brother in AA5!?

I wonder if Capcom will localize this, seeing that AAI2 didn't make it to the US.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 5, 2012)

trumpet-205 said:


> Winston Payne's brother in AA5!?
> 
> I wonder if Capcom will localize this, seeing that AAI2 didn't make it to the US.


If they didn't localize it, I think a lot of people would be pissed considering it is a main game in the series. Now we just have to play the(painful) waiting game.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 5, 2012)

Was kinda hoping this was localization news for Layton vs. AA or monster hunter. 
Nice article anyway, but now I just feel more worry for another game we won't see. Damn the region lock! Not that I can read Japanese at all, but we can't even attempt to play them. I'll be damned if ill buy a Japanese system just to play them. There's still hope it'll come across the pond though I guess.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 5, 2012)

The Ace Attorney HD collection, which was first announced alongside AA 5 has been confirmed for localization. I think it's coming this year too.
As for the crossover Layton is the only Level 5 IP that sells a lot in the west, and since they're handling it(working with Shu Takami) I highly doubt they'll pass up on bringing it here.
Don't get your hopes too high though, knowing capcom


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 5, 2012)

My body is ready. Nuff said.

Time to get a 3DS I guess :\


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 5, 2012)

AA5 takes place at least a decade after AA1, doesn't it? Phoenix doesn't seem to have aged much in that amount of time.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 5, 2012)

Anybody wonder why Phoenix Wright had to get out of retirement? Maybe... Maya's killed, perhaps? Her death would be a very strong motivator for Phoenix, methinks.

/endspeculation


----------



## Clarky (Sep 5, 2012)

trumpet-205 said:


> Winston Payne's brother in AA5!?
> 
> I wonder if Capcom will localize this, seeing that AAI2 didn't make it to the US.



circumstances were kinda different, seeing as AAI2 was for the original ds and would have come out as things were winding down and shiny new 3ds' were on the boarder



ferofax said:


> Anybody wonder why Phoenix Wright had to get out of retirement? Maybe... Maya's killed, perhaps? Her death would be a very strong motivator for Phoenix, methinks.
> 
> /endspeculation



Phoenix never went into retirement, he had his Attorney status revoked and by the end of Apollo Justice proves his innocence, allowing him to sit his BAR exam again

still now I think about this more it seems a shame that Apollo seems to have been given up on though


----------



## Hyborix3 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is great news alright, but I still can't trust Capcom just yet. We'll see.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2012)

now i just wait for monster hunter 4 for the us 3ds


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 5, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! FANBOY! Well played Capcom.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 5, 2012)

awesomeness new AA games are always good, but does anyone wonder whatever happened to that kid in red named Apollo?
seeing how this takes place after AA4 and all, i would've thought we'd see him


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, I love AA games! I really hope we'll get to see it in motion at TGS!

I hope they'll localize this though, since the not-localization of AAI2 makes me worried...


----------



## raulpica (Sep 5, 2012)

AA5 = AWESOMENESS

I can't wait, it's great to see that Apollo Justice has been ditched completely as the main character (boo! you suck!) and Phoenix returns! 

Also, news on MH4 are always good news. Now if they only would release it...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 5, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> My body is ready. Nuff said.
> 
> Time to get a 3DS I guess :\


If you're planning on buying a 3DS Wright now for these games, at least wait until an English translation is confirmed (or whatever might your main language be)
Unless you can read Japanese.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> porkiewpyne said:
> 
> 
> > My body is ready. Nuff said.
> ...


LOL Wright now. I see what you did there  I am actually thinking of getting JP 3DS for unlocalised games though my wallet is protesting like there is no tomorrow. Had actually wanted to get a 3DS for a while now but there weren't any games that really tempted me enough. Yet. Other than Zero Escape. XD


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 5, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > porkiewpyne said:
> ...


Well in that case, I hope you know Japanese, else it would be a Payne understanding what is going on.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 5, 2012)

I think it's more of the OCD collector (who sometimes feels it's only right to legally support them makers) AND the impulse shopaholic within me DX


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 5, 2012)

AT LAST!


----------



## Daemauroa (Sep 5, 2012)

is it confirmed that this game gets more voice-acting? because the latter games of professor layton got more and more voice acting over time.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 5, 2012)

You might say that Phoenix rose from the ashes.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Sep 5, 2012)

Freaking Capcom better agree to have both these games localized for English releases!

The crossover game has a good chance of an English release due to Layton being popular.


----------



## Shuny (Sep 5, 2012)

raulpica said:


> AA5 = AWESOMENESS
> 
> I can't wait, it's great to see that Apollo Justice has been ditched completely as the main character (boo! you suck!) and Phoenix returns!


QFT.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 5, 2012)

Apollo will make an appearance in AA5
like cmon guys, they work in the same firm.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 5, 2012)

This is actually a sequel to AJ.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Sep 6, 2012)

It's official, AA5 is coming to the west
Time to rejoice? Also this pretty much confirms PL VS AA too.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Apollo will make an appearance in AA5
> like cmon guys, they work in the same firm.


Ikr.

There no reason why he still wouldn't have his own games anyway.


mad_gamer_jad said:


> It's official, AA5 is coming to the west
> Time to rejoice? Also this pretty much confirms PL VS AA too.






Shuny said:


> QFT.


Also, one word post and liked by a mod? Run for the hills.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 6, 2012)

mad_gamer_jad said:


> It's official, AA5 is coming to the west
> Time to rejoice? Also this pretty much confirms PL VS AA too.


great,just great


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 6, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Facial expressions as a gameplay element? That's going to be... interesting, to say the least.



Reverse LA Noire.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 6, 2012)

Man, not much love for Layton here eh mates?


----------



## YoshiKart (Sep 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Man, not much love for Layton here eh mates?



*raises Layton fan hand*



mad_gamer_jad said:


> It's official, AA5 is coming to the west
> Time to rejoice? Also this pretty much confirms PL VS AA too.



Is it me, or is that link not working for other people too?


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 6, 2012)

REJOICE! TO THE WEST! Come to Australia PLEEEEASE!


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 6, 2012)

Was there ever any doubt about the game being translated?
It's a well received series in the west .
Its not because Ace Attorney Investigations didn't sell good that it was the end of the normal Ace Attorney games being translated.
It's a whole different concept.
The same goes for PL vs. AA. They are both extremely good selling series so the minute it was announced I knew it would be translated.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 6, 2012)

So I guess there would be no point in importing the Japanese version Wright now.
Even though the English release is Miles away, it's worth waiting for, otherwise it would be a Payne playing through (I know that because I tried AA1 in Japanese, and was only able to bring forth Justice in the first case, because it's the easiest one and I remembered which options to press and which item to present.

Not localizing it for English-speaking countries would have been a Dick move.

And uh... Phoenix Wright used Phoenix Down!


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 6, 2012)

no love for layton?

OH GAWD LAYTON VS ace attorney IS COMING!!!!!!!


----------



## MushGuy (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ I see what you did there! ;p


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Sep 6, 2012)

Manly tears were shed upon hearing of this announcement. And it's localization.


----------



## Janthran (Sep 7, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> no love for layton?
> 
> OH GAWD LAYTON VS ace attorney IS COMING!!!!!!!


no layton is dum lol


----------

